# Bark Bytes



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

My husband just sent this link to me.
http://www.barkbytes.com/profile/maltse.htm
That page talks about the Maltese breed specifically but the index has lots of links to valuable information including questions to ask a breeder.
http://www.barkbytes.com/index.htm

Here's the one on what to ask a breeder.
http://www.barkbytes.com/b4ubuy/b4indx.htm

I have not finished reading it but have found it educational so wanted to share.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good info! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is another fabulous link to a bunch of articles from how to find a good breeder to why to spay neauter and not breed:

http://www.wonderpuppy.net/breeding.htm


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks Marj, I added it to my favorites.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the info!


----------

